# Skye has the hic-cups this morning



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I went into the coop and heard a faint puppy like yelp, quite high pitched, and when I figured out where it was coming from it turned out to be Skye.  After he makes the noise, seems like he brings up a little something (ever so slight) opns beak a little, and swallows it.

He seems okay, nothing down throat, except it looks a little wet. There are no other symptoms other then this noise he makes, and he is pruning but I haven't seen him eat yet. 

I noticed the coop has been filled with more dust and feathers the last two days, which tells me they are really getting into the molt and also the air might be the problem for Skye. Everything is closed up in the morning, except air circulating under eaves. Then I open up the doors and windows and they have access to more air.

Poor pumpkin head is isolated in my parrot cage, and I have already started him on a garlic cap, laced in a drop of Neem oil, and put a drop of colloidal silver down his throat. He is such an easy patient, and doesn't mind me putting stuff down his throat, he opens his beak when he sees me coming...poor thing....

I'm going to give him a healthy syringe of kefir as it is nice and acidic and will clear up any crop issue, should it be something like sour crop, or crop status, though his breath doesn't stink.

Any advice is welcome and I thank you, and Skye thanks you.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I hate to hear anything worrisome about Skye but I certainly don't have any advice to give short of keep a close eye on him and don't hesitate to bring him in for observation if you think it's warranted.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Sorry to hear about Skye, Treesa.
Do you think a little feather might have gone down his throat?

Glad he is doing OK.
Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Trees,

As far as I remember pigeons can't hiccup because they don't have a diaphragm (other than a vestigial one), so what you are hearing is likely to be respiratory. Sometimes they can get a bit of feather accross the opening to the trachea and that will make them give little whoops which can sound like hiccups.

Piglet had a high pitched whoop a couple of years ago, there didn't appear to be anything wrong with the tracheal area , the vet thought it was a corynnebacterium (sp?) infection and prescribed Baytril.

He said corrynebacteria are free floating in the atmosphere so although I treated Piglet's mate I left them both in the aviary and Piglet made a full recovery .

I hope Skye feels better soon.

Cynthia


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> so what you are hearing is likely to be respiratory.


What are some of the signs to look for with a respiratory problem?



> I noticed the coop has been filled with more dust and feathers the last two days


Same here.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> Well, I hate to hear anything worrisome about Skye but I certainly don't have any advice to give short of keep a close eye on him and don't hesitate to bring him in for observation if you think it's warranted.
> Pidgey


*
Hi Pidgey,

Thanks for that, and he is in the porch now and I wish I could bring him to YOU for a check-up (if needs be, but too expensive with gas prices)... seriously though, I will take him to my rehabber and/or avian vet....if needs be.*





AZWhitefeather said:


> Sorry to hear about Skye, Treesa.
> ** Do you think a little feather might have gone down his throat?*
> Glad he is doing OK.
> Please keep us posted.
> Cindy


*Hi Cindy

* It definitely might be, because now I haven't heard him make the noise at all. Better get dad on that housekeeping. Thanks for the well wishes for Skye. *





cyro51 said:


> Hi Trees,
> 
> As far as I remember pigeons can't hiccup because they don't have a diaphragm (other than a vestigial one), so what you are hearing is likely to be respiratory. *Sometimes they can get a bit of feather accross the opening to the trachea and that will make them give little whoops which can sound like hiccups.*
> 
> ...


*Hi Cynthia,

I'm definitely leaning towards that, since the air is compromised and he hasn't made anymore squeaking little yelps since earlier. However, I will continue to give him a drop of colloidal silver each day in case of infection.

Thank you for the information and well wishes for Skye.*






KIPPY said:


> What are some of the signs to look for with a respiratory problem?
> Same here.


*Hi Kippy,

The air definitely seems to be part of the issue, with respiratory they get mucous in throat as well as around nostrils and they can make strange gurgling and rasping noises, as well as having open beak and heavy breathing.They can also have a watery discharge from eyes.*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Treesa, I'm so sorry to read the gorgeous Skye is a little sick. Like Cindy, I'm leaning to a small feather in his throat. I know that Mr. Humphries gets them stuck around his mouth from time to time and they're hard to pull off. 

One thing though, if he starts open mouth breathing, do get him on an antibiotic as quickly as you can. 

I have also heard some of ours make that noise if they drink water too fast and some water gets up their nose but they can usually sneeze enough for a short period to get it out.

You know I will remember this little one in my prayers.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks, Dom, Gimie and I are also wishing SKYE the BEST! And, hoping that this is just something minor. 

Always worrisome when one make a strange noise and we have no idea what it is or what caused it! Squeaks sneezes and I'm thinking upper respiratory. Luckily, he stops.

Please keep us updated...

Love, Hugs and Scritches


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Squeaks sneezes and I'm thinking upper respiratory. Luckily, he stops.


When Piglet had his little whoop and was back in the aviary, I kept hearing other birds whoop and in a panic added each one to my treatment list. Until I realised that all my new patients had been found on the same perch, which was a natural tree branch. Then I realised that the perch was swinging and squeaking every time a pigeon landed on it. LOL!

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, Cynthia, that is so cute.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope it was just a feather and he's feeling normal again.  Give him a pat for me and tell him I said to stop worrying Mom.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Oh Treesa, I'm so sorry to read the gorgeous Skye is a little sick. Like Cindy, I'm leaning to a small feather in his throat. I know that Mr. Humphries gets them stuck around his mouth from time to time and they're hard to pull off.
> 
> One thing though, if he starts open mouth breathing, do get him on an antibiotic as quickly as you can.
> 
> ...


*Thanks Maggie, I appreciate your thoughts and a little prayer for him, you know if he even starts the open mouth breathing, he will be in treatment asap.*





mr squeaks said:


> Squeaks, Dom, Gimie and I are also wishing SKYE the BEST! And, hoping that this is just something minor.
> Always worrisome when one make a strange noise and we have no idea what it is or what caused it! Squeaks sneezes and I'm thinking upper respiratory. Luckily, he stops.
> 
> Please keep us updated...
> ...



*Thanks for the well wishes, Shi. I haven't heard a peep, or a squeak out of him anymore...for that matter.It's not a real sneezing sound just more like a hic-up/squeak. It is worrisome...so I will be continuing all the supportive stuff.*





maryjane said:


> I hope it was just a feather and he's feeling normal again.  Give him a pat for me and tell him I said to stop worrying Mom.


*I'm hoping he is back to normal, since I haven't heard anymore, thank you Maryjane.*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Skye! Don't worry your Mama like this! 

I sure hope all is well, Treesa. I know Skye already has had the best of care for his entire life, so I'm hoping this is just a little fluke/blip. Good on you, though, for being the observant pigeon Mom that you are!

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I sure hope he feels better soon, Treesa. I know he's a very special pij.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I suppose that it could be possible that he's faking it in order to get some more lovin'...

I can't remember where I read it, but there was a story about a fellow feeding pigeons in a park who noticed one particular crippled, limping and pitiful pigeon with one wing hanging. He decided to make sure that he fed most of his food to that one pigeon. When he'd fed him all that he had, he continued to watch that bird as he ambled off. Strange thing--the bird straightened up and started walking normal, scoped out the park to see who else was feeding, went over normally and then started the act up again. The guy stuck around for quite awhile, marveling at this bird's acting abilities in putting up a pitiful front in order to attract most of the food from compassionate folks.

I just love that story!

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Skye! Don't worry your Mama like this!
> 
> I sure hope all is well, Treesa. I know Skye already has had the best of care for his entire life, so I'm hoping this is just a little fluke/blip. Good on you, though, for being the observant pigeon Mom that you are!
> 
> Terry


*Thanks, Terry, he picked the perfect time to start this didn't he???...just before my trip...*





Birdmom4ever said:


> I sure hope he feels better soon, Treesa. I know he's a very special pij.


*He seems to be his "old" self today, thanks, Cathy, I haven't heard a peep out of him.*





Pidgey said:


> I suppose that it could be possible that he's faking it in order to get some more lovin'...
> 
> I can't remember where I read it, but there was a story about a fellow feeding pigeons in a park who noticed one particular crippled, limping and pitiful pigeon with one wing hanging. He decided to make sure that he fed most of his food to that one pigeon. When he'd fed him all that he had, he continued to watch that bird as he ambled off. Strange thing--the bird straightened up and started walking normal, scoped out the park to see who else was feeding, went over normally and then started the act up again. The guy stuck around for quite awhile, marveling at this bird's acting abilities in putting up a pitiful front in order to attract most of the food from compassionate folks.
> I just love that story!
> Pidgey


*Hi Pidgey,

LOL...  That is amazing and quite funny, and what a little smarty! 

It is possible because Skye knows when he comes inside the house for a garlic cap or just to be loved, that he gets a peanut!!! He has a major addiction to them. This morning he came inside and got a garlic cap, neem oil, colloidal silver AND A PEANUT!!! ....and he isn't even making the hic-up noise anymore. I think he has me wrapped around his little wingfeather.*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Glad to hear Skye is back to normal. These guys CAN and DO play on your sympathy.........I've taken my birds off of open loft and am loft flying and making them trap now. Yesterday was the first day........they trapped eventually, but weren't in a BIG hurry. I had cut their feed in half the day before. Again yesterday, they only got half rations. Yesterday afternoon, I walked out there and 52 birds gathered in the middle section in mere seconds.....trying to convince me that they hadn't had enough to eat. I held out and didn't give them any food. This morning I put them out to fly and when they landed, I called them in and maybe 7 or 8 trapped right away. 5 of those were hens on nests......... So, I came in, fixed breakfast and left them be. I went out a little later and called them and most came in right away. They had a BIG surprise waiting...........Barley only............I gave them 8 ounces to start with and they are STILL eating on it 1/2 hour later. So, guess they aren't REALLY hungry after all, but yesterday afternoon I was SURE they were good and hungry and would behave this morning........
We'll see how tomorrow goes........I'm determined to get thier attention, one way or the other.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, Renee.

I know you have to use tough loving sometimes, as it's for their own safety and security as well as part of the training. I sure hope they all behave and trap tomorrow.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, I'm so happy Skye is better.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm really glad to hear he's better Treesa, and enjoying all the extra TLC. Maybe he wants you to stay home! My lovebird seems to know when I'm getting ready to go somewhere and he becomes agitated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*No News Is Good News.*

Thanks Maggie, and thank you Cathy. They do seem to know when something is going on.

Sorry this is late, but I've been busy making preparations for our (mini-vacation) trip.and I'm not telling Skye or he will start up again...

I haven't heard anymore strange hiccuppy sounds, and he has been getting the same supportive treatment everyday JUST IN CASE.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's good news that he's not making the strange sounds anymore. Hopefully he is just fine and will continue that way...I know you take excellent care of your birds and he has the best possible food, water, vitamins, etc. available to him. Now tiptoe out the door and have a lovely mini-vacation--you deserve it.


----------



## scotthorn (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi, Did you ever find out what was causing this? One of my young pigeons is doing the same exact thing as you described in your first post. He seems to do this at feeding time.
I put him to my good ear and his breathing is just a slight noisy. But my other birds breathing is quiet. They all have been on Baytril for the last 8 days. 

Please let me know what you know about this?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I never got to the bottom of it, because it went away except it might have been something respiratory, even the beginning of crop status, just not sure. I gave him the usual.

Make sure you give the birds ACV in the water and keep a close eye out if it gets worse, as it does sound like possible respiratory infection, and it is very contagious, seperate the bird and get on treatment.

If this bird is not older then two months, I wouldn't give him a garlic cap just yet, but make sure to give ACV in the water and a drop of colloidal silver down the throat.

Post on the forum also, and you will get some different views and suggestions.

If you have had your birds on Baytril they could all use probiotics now.


----------



## scotthorn (Nov 3, 2010)

What do you mean by crop status? fungi? thrush? Is ACV in the water Apple Cider Vinegar? I am currently using 1/2 tsp/gal. of clorox in the water to kill all germs. Will it be okay to use ACV and clorox at the same time? And yes I will put the birds on Probiotics. Where do you usually purchase colloidal silver from?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

scotthorn said:


> What do you mean by crop status? fungi? thrush? Is ACV in the water Apple Cider Vinegar? I am currently using 1/2 tsp/gal. of clorox in the water to kill all germs. Will it be okay to use ACV and clorox at the same time? And yes I will put the birds on Probiotics. Where do you usually purchase colloidal silver from?


check your pm. No, i wouldn't use the bleach at the same time as the clorox.

If this is respiratory, you will need meds specifically for that.


----------



## scotthorn (Nov 3, 2010)

Treesa, I picked up some colloidal silver 10%. I hope this is right-the 10%. How many days do I give him this one drop down the throat. We it be okay to mix the ACV with the probiotics or will the ACV kill the good bacteria in the probiotics?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Good bacteria loves acidic stuff. Bad bacteria don't. ACV encourages good bacteria to multiply.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

scotthorn said:


> Treesa, I picked up some colloidal silver 10%. I hope this is right-the 10%. How many days do I give him this one drop down the throat.


One drop per day indefinitely.

As mentioned earlier, if this respiratory the bird will need meds (tylan and aureomycin concentrate) good to have this one hand.


----------



## scotthorn (Nov 3, 2010)

Just thought I'd make a quick reply on the status.....All is well....I put the birds on doxy+t back in May, been treating for canker on the 1st and 15th of the month.....have ACV in the water daily.....the team is ravenous all the time.....I put the bird that was hic-cupping to my good ear and his breathing is all quiet!!!!! Thanks for your help!!!!!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's good news--thank you for the update!


----------

